# Home alone



## Charliejo

I will be picking my puppy up in just under 4 weeks time. I am already starting to feel nervous about when it comes to going back to work and leaving my puppy home alone. I will be taking nearly 3 weeks off work to settle my puppy in but after that my partner and I will be back at work, 9-5 Mon-Friday. My partner will be coming home at lunchtime and I am planning to get a dog walker to come in once a day. I am just going to feel so bad about leaving him. I know every dog is different and there is no telling how he will be, I can only hope that he adjusts to being left alone. Does anyone have any advice or experience that they could share? Thanks


----------



## Marzi

Are those the hours that you will be out of the house or the hours that you work and actually the pup will be alone for longer? It is a long, long time for a young pup to be alone. If your partner is home for lunch is that 12 or 1? How long will the dog walker spend with your pup?
When mine were young I really did not like leaving them for more than 3 hours and even now I get twitchy at the thought of them being alone for more than 4. If they have been alone for that long I certainly would not then be popping home and then leaving them again for another long stretch. Dogs love to be with their people and poodle crosses seem to be really very people centered. Some people do leave their dogs alone during their working day and some dogs just settle into that routine, but some dogs really struggle and become destructive or noisy and their anxiety levels can become elevated to the point that they are actually suffering.
Have you looked into doggy day care or dog sharing with someone who is at home during the day and would love the company of a dog, but cannot do the expense/responsibility of owning a dog full time.


----------



## Charliejo

9-5 are the hours that we work. My partner can come home at either 12 or 1 for an hour, and the dog walker will come in for half an hour or one hour depending on what we decide. I know a lot of people think that you shouldn't have a dog if you work full time but this is something that we have thought long and hard about and we just hope that our dog will adjusts. I haven't looked into the dog share option, not sure where to start with that! I just wondered if anyone had been in a similar position and could give any tips to try and make it easier on the dog.


----------



## fairlie

I'm not sure if a cockapoo is the best breed for you? They are very people oriented dogs and that is a really long time for them to be alone. I'd look into dog daycare if I you have your heart set on one and then eventually get a second dog to keep the first company. Best choice would be a dog that is less pack oriented, there are lots of breeds that would qualify, a cockapoo is NOT one of them.


----------



## Charliejo

I appreciate your advice and take onboard what you are saying about this type of breed. I however cannot believe that there are no cockapoo owners out there who work full-time, and rely on having support from a dog walker?


----------



## DB1

I'm sure there are others that do leave them, although I would say it is a while for a young pup, for an older dog not so much of an issue, I would contact a lot of local people in dog related roles, dog walkers, doggy daycare even groomers to see if they could help you find someone who would have the pup maybe half a day, a morning would be good then your partner could pick him up at 1pm and take him back to yours, if he has been with other dogs he should be nice and tired for the afternoon, although that is still a few hours alone so a full dog daycare would be better (and to be honest it is sometimes not so much more), I would love to help out if you were anywhere near me! Toilet training could be a bit of an issue as they can't hold it for long at that age.


----------



## Mazzapoo

A difficult one...we held off getting a dog until I worked part time hours. Even then she was an older rescue dog and was used to having a sleep in the afternoons on her own. When we lost her in 2013 we waited for a puppy until I was off for the summer (I work school term times). The breeder kept her for a few extra weeks too to help with the timing. I spent all summer gradually leaving her for longer periods until I returned to school and she could happily do 3.5 to 4hrs (but she was 5 and a half months by then). We set up a webcam to monitor her but you can record on an iPad etc just for a look see :spy:

Obviously everyone has different arrangements but I think you might need more daytime care than you have anticipated, puppies need (and deserve) such a lot of human interaction and yes they do sleep a lot but in short bursts (not chunks of morning or afternoon) which should be punctuated by playtime and very frequent toilet training garden trips! Puppies can become depressed and destructive if they are left alone too much.

If Poppy hadn't been happy when I went back to work then one option for me was a local dog walker/house sitter who does a mini daycare thing along with her own dogs at the family home, she will tailor her visits to your requirements and specifically offered a puppy care service. This kind of local business is getting much more commonplace, so if you haven't got family or neighbours who could dedicate a chunk of their day dog sitting then I'd investigate your options. Think of it as like having a baby - it's that sort of level of care and interaction (and nursery fees where necessary!) that's needed, albeit for a much shorter time.

I don't want this post to sound negative and am sure you'll find the right balance but I think the more time, planning and effort you invest in these early days the better. You obviously care deeply or else you wouldn't be spending time here  Good luck!


----------



## Barney15

Do you have any family members or a nice neighbour nearby who would be able to help you out with popping into the house and spending some time with the puppy? It seems such a long time to be left alone. Good luck with it and hope you manage to find a positive solution


----------



## Cat 53

Might be worth asking at your vets, they may be able to point you in the right direction. It's not a problem we have ever had, I'm afraid, we waited until the children came along so someone was home most of the time. Same applies today.


----------



## Marzi

There are ways that it can be made to work - but it is very hard work to have a full time job and a dog. Getting up an hour earlier than you now do to ensure your dog has exercise - in the winter months you'll be walking in the dark - and time to relax before feeding... And when you get in after a hard day at work and want to collapse in a heap your four pawed pal will be leaping around desperate for attention and more exercise. In the winter these walks will also be in the dark... And if you want to go out socialising in the evening you will be leaving your dog alone again.
My nephew and his girlfriend recently got a labradoodle and they love her to bits - but they find it much harder than they had anticipated, in spite of warnings, to care for her and she spends several days each week with one or other sets of their parents... 
Do you have that sort of potential support, because you might need it.


----------



## Olly's Mama

We had Olly 5 weeks now and I can honestly say I do not think you will be able to do it. Once older they will just accept your schedule but while they are this small its going to be tough. They need so much attention and nurturing my days are filled with looking after his needs and training and general teaching. So what I would do is arrange some help? then once you have him home you can decided if he will be ok and you are going to take the risk or whether you will have to use the help. 
Olly is our first cockapoo and I have to say he is very attached to me and never leaves my side, I had strong bonds with all my other dogs but none were as people needy as this little cute poo. Good luck I am sure you will sort something out for you all


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I got my two as puppies as well. Unlike you, it was just me (can't even explain the craziness of that idea) but I also know I didn't want them to be alone all day, especially during those initial puppy stages. I got them at the beginning of summer so I could spend my time with bonding, housebreaking, training them. I still had to work a couple of days a week and on those days my dad would come and stay with them for the bulk of the day. They still needed to be put in their kennels as there was about an hour in the morning and two hours in the afternoon when someone couldn't be there. But I adjusted my schedule so that they would nap during those times. I had to leave my house by 7 so I woke up between 4/4:30 to get ready myself, the. Take them out for first bathroom break. Okay with them. Another bathroom break. Feed them. Another bathroom break. Play again. Another bathroom break (this was before all their shots). By this point they were sufficiently tired to sleep the 1-2 hours before my dad got there. He did the same thing in the afternoon right before he had to leave (they would nap in the middle of the day when he got there too). Once they were old enough, I took them to daycare. I still take them to daycare because they do much better with the people and dog interaction. Also I knew they would be safe. 

Here's the thing - they are incredibly mellow and sweet at age 2. At 2 months, they were crazy demons. And that was with me tiring them out all day with activities. Your pup home for that long will be so wound up that your time in the evening won't be as enjoyable as you had hoped. Housebreaking will take even longer (I've only heard of Ruth's Nina getting it that quickly). And these guys are just notorious for taking steps back. 

As you are already talking of getting a dog walker to visit, I'd suggest looking into a daycare. I know when I was looking, they were almost as expensive as a full day of daycare and they only came to visit for 30 minutes. If I had my way, I'd be home all of the time with them. But I know I can't. So I found them a great place to be that is safe and stimulating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel

My partner and I work full time (although I am on maternity leave at the minute, so our arrangement will change when I go back to work)

Before I was on maternity leave I used to take Tilly out at 7am for 30 minutes, go out at 7:45am, my neighbour (a lovely, newly retired lady who loves dogs) came to collect her at 10am so she was alone for just over 2 hours. She then spent around 5 hours at my neighbour's house, with a walk in the middle of it, and my neighbour would take her back to my house at around 3:30pm and I would get home at between 5- 5:30pm.

So yes, people do work full time and have a cockapoo, but they usually make sure that they have company for the majority of the time.

Have you looked into 'borrow my doggy' ? There's no guarantee that you will find someone to take care of your dog, but it's worth a try. Or, as others have said, daycare could be an option x


----------



## Nanci

I totally agree with everything that has been advised here. BUT . . . you did ask if anyone had worked full time with a new puppy . . . and I did. I was not as savvy about this breed then and really went in blind.
I was a full time nurse and took 3 weeks off when I got Sami. He was and still is a very laid back poo. When I went back to work I gated him in a large kitchen, dining room area with ceramic floors. He had a bed, crate, toys and water. My husband came home every day for 1.5 hrs to walk him and feed him.
I went part time and got another poo 1.5 yrs later so it was a bit easier then.
All that being said . . . If I had it to do over, I would not get a puppy if I worked full time. And especially not this breed. I got very lucky with Sami and he is very well rounded and doesn't seem to have suffered any from being left when I worked.
I know how it tugs at your heart to have a puppy, and I admire you for asking for advise. Please do not be put off by the candid answers . . . let us know what you decide, you will not be judged . . . we love our poos and would help you any way we can!
If you lived in Ohio I would take your little puppy in a heartbeat during working hrs! I'm sure there is somebody in your area (where do you live?) that would puppy sit for you.


----------



## emjon123

I work 9.00 - 3.00 three days a week. My mum comes in on those days and spends time with Bailey. I also work term time so do have a lot of school holidays! I think if your husband is going home at lunchtime and you also have a dog walker or daycare you will be able to work things out.

They do love company but I think on the days I am working Bailey is actually glad of the quiet time. I try not to leave her more than three hours at a time because I always feel guilty, although I know people who do leave their dogs much longer and they seem ok.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Charliejo

Thanks for all of your advice, it is very helpful. 

I want to do the very best by the puppy and I am completely committed and know that it will take a lot of work. Apart from working full time I don't have any other big commitments in my life!

We do have my partners parents who are very close by and are willing to help out a bit so I am hoping with his parents, the dog walker and my partner we can make this work. 

I live in the UK in Nottingham. I am looking at borrow my doggy website as maybe I could find someone close from there to help out. Fingers crossed it falls into place and we have a very happy puppy/dog!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

That's great you have support. I don't know how much dog walkers are there but where I am, 1 hour of a dog walker was equivalent to a full day of daycare for both dogs. I know some dog trainers who will also watch them during the day at their homes. Double bonus. Someone to love you puppy and teach tricks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie

I would be over the moon if someone asked me to puppy sit a little puppy, no matter what the breed, for a few hours a few times a week. I bet retired people and families with young children might jump at the chance too. Good luck.


----------



## embalina

I work full time and have a cockatoo and a labradoodle. My husband does try and work from home a couple of days a week but it doesn't always happen. We have a dog walker who collects them at 9:30 (i leave for work at 8), and drops them off at 11:30 ish (only a 30 min walk but she collects other dogs and she lives two doors down so we are her first collection). I then come home for lunch around 1ish and leave them at about 1:45 (we normally have a quick walk) and then arrive home from work around 5:30. 

They are super laid back dogs who spend time snuggled together when we aren't at home snoozing (we have a webcam on them). I did get the Nara (the labradoodle) to keep Dex (the cockapoo) company while we are at work and i think that does work better, but Dex has always been pretty well rounded and doesn't seem to suffer when we are at work.

The puppy stage is the hardest as i do think toilet training prob takes longer as you aren't there to be as consistent as you should be. but you can do short term solutions - such as your partners parents. While toilet training i tried to make sure there was someone to let them out as often as i could.

I personally think it can work - it's can just be hard work. It would be good if you can get a flexible dog walker - if for any reason i can't get home at lunch time i'll contact my dog walker and she will take them out again in the afternoon. Takes a lot of guilt/pressure off me.


----------



## Robbosara

Hi I am a new Cockapoo owner and I think from wha I have learnt Cockapoos need and deserve a lot of attention. I am having trouble leaving Georgie my 16 week old Cockapoo for longer than 1/2 hr because she cries and I find it so hard to leave her although I know I have to for both our sakes. (Any advice on leaving her would be wonderful from any experienced owners) Georgie I feel needs a good morning and afternoon walk and lots of play sleep and stimulation which your pup isn't going to get if left most of the day. I think you will have a very hyper pup when you get home or a very unhappy one. I know it's hard when you want I dog so much but I waited until I was not working before getting Georgie even though I longed for a dog. I am sure there are ways around it as the other experienced owners have advised , look into a dog sitter or dog day care or can any family or friends visit for half a day. I think if you don't do this you and pup will suffer. I really hope you can sort it out or maybe consider a different breed and take advice.


----------



## Pipp

*Puppy alone*

Hello

We bought our beautiful little red cockapoo pup, Bonnie,home a week ago and she is now 10 weeks old. My husband and I are taking time off work to settle her in. What I would say is that I only work 2 days a week and I am really worried about leaving Bonnie on these two days. We have a dog walker in the mornings coming in for a puppy visit (which will become a walk once she is old enough) and our neighbour is coming in the afternoon to play with her and give her some company. I will be out from 7.30am to 5pm.

She is such a clingy little girl and whenever we go out, even for a minute, she cries and yelps non stop.

I hope you find a solution, day care I think would be a better choice as you will be out all week but from my limited experience this breed choice really is for people who will be around alot...


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, I am going to be devils advocate here and say I think your puppy will be fine. Make sure over the 3 weeks you are off that you ensure you do leave puppy alone, so that they get used to it. Start at say 20 mins and build up. Don't make any fuss about leaving or coming home, please don't feel bad about it either as puppy will pick up on this and feel anxious. You are making provision by having your partner come home at lunch and the walker, I think if possible you can ask the walker to visit twice a day for half hour to begin with and as pup grows up you will be able to drop down to one decent visit or walk. In an ideal world we could spend all our time at home but we all have to work and I know lots of people that manage to have a dog too.
Daycare is also an option and can work well but it is so important for puppy to learn to be ok alone and its important to do this from early on as it can be very distressing for them if it happens when they are older and used to having company the whole time.
I am a walker and I look after a puppy at the moment and both his owners work full time, I started off with two toilet visits a day and now as he is getting a little bigger 19 weeks, he gets a 20 min walk in the morning and another toilet break in the afternoon, he is super chilled, never distressed and sleeps in between visits (after his food of course )
It works well for him and his family. Calmness is so important though, if you are calm about the whole thing the puppy will feed off that and also be more relaxed about it.


----------



## Rach14

Hi CharlieJo,

I have to say I agree with the comment above. You can make this work. My partner and I work full time and we have a 6 month old cockapoo that we are training to be happy when left alone. At first it was really difficult as it's so distressing to hear them cry or worry about what they are doing or feeling whilst you are gone. 

Don't get me wrong this breed is very needy and requires a fair amont of work but once you get into a routine it's so worth it. I get up an hour early, feed him and take my boy for a 45 min run... This benefits me as much as the dog and he is knackered by the time we get home. I then leave him around 9am with loads of toys, kongs packed full of kibble and a little low fat cream cheese and as my pup loves socks more than anything... Socks with bits of kibble in! Just adjust his food measures accordingly so pup isn't over eating.
At first we kept him in the crate but now he has full run of the kitchen with his crate door open and a comfy bed in. I come home at lunch (between 12 and 1) and feed and give him a quick walk round the block, spend a bit of time with him, then repeat all the kongs etc! 

Then in the afternoon one of us pop in to check up on him and let him have a run round the garden for 10 mins. Sometimes I have a dog walker or family member come in instead. Also occasionally my mother in law has him all morning and he's only alone for the afternoon.

I set up a GoPro and recorded him (actually i connect it to wifi and watch him when I'm at work on my iPad!) and I know he is fine. He destroys his toys and plays with the socks then curls up and sleeps most of the day! 

I would advise you to get a couple of kongs and an adaptil plug in (they give out a hormone that keeps them calm). Work really hard to teach the pup that the crate is there good place and teach them gradually by leaving for 10 mins at a time that you will always come back. I would also suggest letting pup sleep in your room at night. It's fair to leave them for a few hours in the day but not all night as well. Especially when they are pups. My boy slept downstairs at first as we were adamant he was not allowed in our bedroom. 3 months later he sleeps on a big comfy dog bed on my side of the bed (and when my partner is away on his side of the bed but he doesn't need to know that!)

I won't lie it's really hard work and a huge commitment but it's the best thing I have ever done! As a result I have a very happy puppy and still have a job! Good luck xx


----------



## Sassy

I have spent the last six months puppy/dog-shopping at shelters, rescues adoption centers, and with breeders. The sad truth is that many people, with wonderful intentions, adopt a puppy without realizing the attention it needs, or its expense. Many many dogs are in shelter/rescue facilities now because their owners felt overwhelmed and had to give them up. Yes, owning a puppy + full time work can happen, but it's extremely hard on that puppy. You can do it, but is it fair? 

Alternatives: 
**go to a shelter and adopt an older dog.
**Find opportunities to be a dog walker yourself.
**Explore possibilities for a doggie daycare near you.
**Get another breed that isn't as needy.
**Get another pet. How about a kitty/cat instead? (even they need lots of interaction, but they are less obvious and less destructive when they don't get it.)


----------



## fairlie

I agree with Sassy and I feel quite heartless saying it too.  For me it boils down to creating win-win situations. Cockapoos are very people oriented. As Weller says, it can be made to work, but isn't it a little selfish to make the dog fit your lifestyle rather than vice versa? Every dog cannot win the dog lottery but by picking the right breed for our own situations we can all have a happy ending. Why put everybody through all the work, stress and angst just so you can have a dog that looks a particular way?


----------



## caz3

Sorry got to agree with the majority here I think if you work full time you shouldn't have a dog especially a cockapoo they so love the company and I couldn't imagine leaving Harley everyday from morning till evening I just don't think it is fair .i know it could possibly be made work but I think you need a lot of help from others .you are imagining what it is going to be like but it is so different when you are in the situation.Harley is just over 1 and the longest I have left him is 3 1/2 hrs and this is always with a good walk before hand personally I feel guilty if I leave him any longer but that's just me .you sound like you have the dogs best interest at heart which I totally admire and I hope things work out its just not for me but heh ho it wouldn't do if we were all the same ! Best of luck with your decision


----------

